
Show HN: Image Optimization is broken, so we built Piio.co - nicolasbistolfi
https://blog.piio.co/2018/02/23/image-optimization-is-broken-so-we-built-piio/
======
nicolasbistolfi
Hello Hackers, I've been working on web development for the last 14 years and
I think something is broken with image optimization. That's why we build Piio,
to make it extremely easy for anyone to make their site run as fast as
possible and stop worrying about images.

Piio will take care of everything, we automate the resizing, cropping, image
optimization, compression and CDN integration, providing also specific images
for different devices and browsers.

Piio integrates directly into your HTML, you don't need to change your image
hosting or anything about your technology and it also works with all the JS
frameworks.

We love feedback, so let us know your thoughts about this :)

